
Facebook's Product Design Director Explains "Reactions" - HeyShayBY
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3057113/facebooks-product-design-director-explains-one-of-its-biggest-ux-changes-in-years
======
HeyShayBY
It's very interesting to understand the entire "thinking" process behind
Facebook's new reactions.

